# Darjeeling, 7000 ft



## rezba (5 Novembre 2005)

Il y a cent cinquante ans, le Dr Campbell, qui ne faisait pas dans la soupe, décida de planter des théiers dans le jardin de sa résidence, à Darjeeling, à 7000 pieds d'altitude, soit 2100 mètres au dessus du niveau de la mer, dit autrement.
7000. 
C'est le nombre de mes posts à ce moment précis. En un peu plus de 5 ans d'assiduité, soit 3,74 post par jour.
3,74 décilitres est à peu près la quantité de thé que je verse dans mon bol le matin. 
J'adore le thé. Les thés fumés, les thés noirs, les thés blancs, beaucoup de thés verts. Les Wu-Long distingués, les Qimen corsés, les thés russes bleutés, les grands Yunnans. Le Pu-er qui répare mes abus. Et le Darjeeling si fin, si clair.
Mais pas les Earl Gray, non. La bergamotte, j'aime pas ça. Je veux bien de certains thés correctement parfumés, mais ce truc qui pue, non. Et pas de Lipton Yellow non plus, c'est trop infect. Quand je pars en voyage, j'emporte des sachets d'English Breakfast, au moins, je commence les journées correctement. :rateau:



.


----------



## macelene (5 Novembre 2005)

Mais que tu es Snob tout de même...    


Mais je note...  ... quand tu feras escale...


----------



## Foguenne (5 Novembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Mais que tu es Snob tout de même...



Je n'osais pas le dire.


----------



## CBi (5 Novembre 2005)

Et moi qui bataille pour atteindre les 500 posts...

Enfin, j'y suis presque, puisqu'à la respectable allure de 0,73 messages par jour, je serai à 7000 posts dans...24 ans !


----------



## MacMadam (5 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Mais pas les Earl Gray, non. La bergamotte, j'aime pas ça. Je veux bien de certains thés correctement parfumés, mais ce truc qui pue, non.



On peut ne pas aimer la bergamote, mais certains Earl Grey sont plutôt agréables, comme celui du Yunnan. Si on doit vraiment parler d'odeur, pardon, mais les thés fumés, en particulier les Lapsang Souchong, ressemblent davantage à un jus de barbecue liquide  Par contre, je serais curieuse de goûter à ces fameux thés blancs que l'on vend 95 euros les 100 gr :rateau:


----------



## jeanba3000 (5 Novembre 2005)

À chacun son snobisme : je préfère le thé vert japonais sous toutes ses formes, de l'amer matcha (surtout en cuisine, pâtisserie et glace) au suave genmaicha en passant par le précieux et rare gyokuro.

À part ça j'apprécie le thé vert au gingembre doux (pas si doux que ça en fait) de Mariages Frères qui réveille bien le matin, le thé de Noël de la Compagnie Coloniale, très cerise amande, et je ne dédaigne pas le thé fumé souchong qui en effraie d'autres. Je fais également d'excellentes glaces aux thés Paris Kyoto, Paris Shanghai et thé des Samouraïs de chez Mariages Frères, que je sers dans des coupelles en chocolat noir amer maison...

À propos de snobisme, j'aime bien aussi aller goûter en bonne compagnie le dimanche après-midi au salon de thé Mariage Frères de la rue du Bourg-Tibourg dans le Marais, personnel en blanc et tout le toutim, certains serveurs ont la classe naturelle qui manque à d'autres. Le coup c'est d'arriver juste assez tôt quand il y a encore de la place puis de déguster du thé et de bonnes pâtisseries en regardant la queue des vieilles peaux s'accumuler en attendant désespérément qu'une table se libère...

hin hin hin ©


----------



## Spyro (5 Novembre 2005)

Moi j'aime bien la bergamote.   
Un ptit russian earl grey.  :love: :love:


----------



## valoriel (5 Novembre 2005)

*nesquik poooowaaaaaaaa   *


----------



## jeanba3000 (5 Novembre 2005)

Pff béotien, du Van Houtten sinon rien !


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Novembre 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, je serais curieuse de goûter à ces fameux thés blancs que l'on vend 95 euros les 100 gr :rateau:



Tu crois vraiment qu'ils se boivent, ceux là ? Ils se fumeraient pas ... plutôt ?


----------



## supermoquette (5 Novembre 2005)

Je soupçonne rezba de préparer un post sur l'Himalaya, je sais pas pourquoi


----------



## La mouette (5 Novembre 2005)

Un bon petit café colombien...j'ai dis café....


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je soupçonne rezba de préparer un post sur l'Himalaya, je sais pas pourquoi



T'es sur ? Avant, il comptait en mètres, maintenant en pieds, ce serait pas plutôt sur le Massif Central ou le Jura ?


----------



## golf (5 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Il y a cent cinquante ans, bla bla bla
> 7000.
> C'est le nombre de mes posts à ce moment précis...


Normalement, ce type de fil est fermé promptement  
Mais c'est vrai qu'il est subtilement habillé 






			
				Benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Merci d'y aller mollo sur le flood.


----------



## WebOliver (5 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est vrai qu'il est subtilement habillé



Eh oui, ainsi je ne suis pas dépaysé. Je suis déjà... dans une semaine.   Je suis à ta disposition pour les 8000 rezba.


----------



## supermoquette (5 Novembre 2005)

webo a en mètres ce que rezba à en pieds, je sais pas ce que vous faites dans le salon des roses mais pensez aux esprit purs comme nous  (et me parlez pas de maté)


----------



## sofiping (5 Novembre 2005)

je ne suis pas du tout une specialiste du thé .... je ne tourne pas 7 fois ma tasse dans ma main avant de la boire !!! ..... mais , il faut dire que depuis quelques temps je ne peux plus me passer du thé time ... et bla bla bla ..... 
Bref , en lisant le post de Rezba ( un bon gros bol de café a porté de main  ) je me suis soudainement precipité sur mon sachet de thé pour lire en détails l'etiquette ..... et je découvre que je bois de *la poudre à canon * .... thé vert des grands plateaux de Hunan . Cette *gunpowder* tient son nom de "la forme de ses feuilles roulées entièrement à la main en forme de perles" , celles ci s'épanouisssssssssent dans l'eau lors de l'infusion  afin de laisser échapper toute l'intensité de leurs arôôôôôôôômes  :love: 

J'aime bien quand il se passe quelque chose dans la casserole ..... ça me fait la même chose lorsque je cuit du quinoa et que les petits germes explosent


----------



## jeanba3000 (5 Novembre 2005)

Oui le bon vieux gunpowder de base est un excellent thé vert à la personnalité marquée.

Pour info, dans le thé vert on a :
- vitamines A, B1, B2, B12, C, E, K, P, PP ;
- calcium, potassium, manganèse, cuivre, zinc, nickel, acide phosphorique, fluor ;
- carotène, chlorophile ;
- flavonoïdes réputés antioxydants, freinent la cholestérolémie et ont une action hypotensive ;
- théine et théophylline stimulent la circulation rénale et le c½ur ;
- sans calorie ni sodium, il dissout les graisses alimentaires et favorise la digestion ;
- ses composants alcalins préviennent l'acidification du corps ;
- des études tendent à lier la consommation de thé avec une réduction des risques de différents cancers.

Bon, et les buveurs de café, édifiez nous qu'on meurt moins idiot : il a quoi le café à part de la caféine ?


----------



## supermoquette (5 Novembre 2005)

Le goût ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Novembre 2005)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, et les buveurs de café, édifiez nous qu'on meurt moins idiot : il a quoi le café à part de la caféine ?





			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Le goût ?




*supermoquette : 1*
jeanba3000 : 0


----------



## Nephou (5 Novembre 2005)

Je regarde d'un oeil distrait les cylindres en carton, dorés, ramenés de Singapour. Y'a du thé vert pour jeanba, du thé au jasmin, au litchi et du _oolong_. Du thé rouge et du thé noir de chez Mariage Frères viennent compléter le tableau. Dans le tiroir, au dessous, les capsules nespresso&#8230;








​


----------



## rezba (5 Novembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Mais que tu es Snob tout de même...
> 
> 
> Mais je note...  ... quand tu feras escale...


C'est marrant, la connotation de certines choses. Parler de thé, c'est invariablement s'exposer à une de ces étiquettes : snob, british, tafiole. Ce qui d'ailleurs est congruent dans un certain imaginaire gaulois. 
Rassure-toi, si j'ai des sachets de bon vieil english breakfast dans ma voiture, c'est essentiellement pour ne pas avoir à ingurgiter un bol de lipton yellow fadasse quand je vais à l'hôtel. Chez les amis, j'arrive à m'adapter. :love:



			
				MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> On peut ne pas aimer la bergamote, mais certains Earl Grey sont plutôt agréables, comme celui du Yunnan. Si on doit vraiment parler d'odeur, pardon, mais les thés fumés, en particulier les Lapsang Souchong, ressemblent davantage à un jus de barbecue liquide  Par contre, je serais curieuse de goûter à ces fameux thés blancs que l'on vend 95 euros les 100 gr :rateau:


Pourtant, un Lapsang Souchong avec des ½ufs au plat, du poisson fumé et autres délices nordiques du petit déjeuner, c'est pas mal... 
Quant aux thés blancs, ils peuvent être très décevants. Mais on en trouve à des prix beaucoup plus abordables. 




			
				jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> À propos de snobisme, j'aime bien aussi aller goûter en bonne compagnie le dimanche après-midi au salon de thé Mariage Frères de la rue du Bourg-Tibourg dans le Marais, personnel en blanc et tout le toutim, certains serveurs ont la classe naturelle qui manque à d'autres. Le coup c'est d'arriver juste assez tôt quand il y a encore de la place puis de déguster du thé et de bonnes pâtisseries en regardant la queue des vieilles peaux s'accumuler en attendant désespérément qu'une table se libère...
> 
> hin hin hin ©



Ça ne m'étonne guère, l'aveu de cette perversion gérontophobe. 
Je n'aime pas Mariage Frères, je trouve tout ça compassé à souhait. Et depuis l'arrivée de leur plus gros concurrent, Le Palais des Thés, j'ai découvert des gens qui savent faire aimer le thé sans snobisme, justement, et qui surtout le vende moins cher, et dans des emballages faits pour les conserver. 


			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime bien la bergamote.
> Un ptit russian earl grey.  :love: :love:


 Je l'aurais parié ! 




			
				La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Un bon petit café colombien...j'ai dis café....


J'adore le café. J'emm... les cafetiers où j'ai mes habitudes pour que leur perco soit nickel. Et j'adore mes petites cafetières italiennes. Mais le matin, un bol de café, ça me retourne l'estomac. Et puis le café appelle trop la clope, pour moi. Alors je n'en bois pas tout de suite...







			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Normalement, ce type de fil est fermé promptement
> Mais c'est vrai qu'il est subtilement habillé


 C'est pas de la célébration, c'est de l'opportuni-thé. 



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je soupçonne rezba de préparer un post sur l'Himalaya, je sais pas pourquoi


 Y'en a au moins un qui suit. :rateau::love:


----------



## jeanba3000 (5 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Le goût ?


C'est bien peu et très discutable, les (dé)goûts et les couleurs... 

À Rezba, le thé des Moines chez Palais des thés est sympa aussi, leur thé au gingembre plus doux que celui de Mariage.
J'ai aussi quelques trouvailles de chez Betjeman & Barton dont ces bourgeons de thé vert.


----------



## golf (5 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> c'est de l'opportuni-thé.





			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> subtilement habillé


Désolé, la rime n'est pas riche


----------



## golf (5 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> ... Parler de thé, c'est invariablement s'exposer à une de ces étiquettes : snob, british, tafiole.


Ah, nan...


			
				sofiping a dit:
			
		

> .... je ne tourne pas 7 fois ma tasse dans ma main avant de la boire !!! ....


Image subliminale : rezba en geisha à l'occasion d'une cérémonie du thé :bebe:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2005)

Un transsexuel barricadé derrière sa porte d'entrée, bousculée rudement par un obsédé sexuel qui tente de rentrer chez lui :
"MAIS ARRÊTEZ MONSIEUR !!! JE N'AI PAS D'UTÉRUS !!!!!"

Et l'autre de répondre :
"Ouvre chienne !!! m'en fous, j'aime pas la bergamotte !!!"


Faut que je postule chez carambar non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Novembre 2005)

Ouah ! t'es limite hérétique, là, c'est un schisme que tu nous fait là ! C'est le (Back) Cat Thé schisme !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2005)

oula.... c'est la DRH qui débarque ?


----------



## supermoquette (5 Novembre 2005)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien peu et très discutable, les (dé)goûts et les couleurs...


Tu veux comme de sortir une liste de moléciule pour lancer une comparaison d'un sujet sur le gout ? je reconnais que c'est pas l'italie, ici, c'est vrai


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Novembre 2005)

*vous pensez que*
ça se fume le thé ?


----------



## rezba (5 Novembre 2005)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai aussi quelques trouvailles de chez Betjeman & Barton dont ces bourgeons de thé vert.



Ça a l'air bien, ça. Mais c'est hors de prix. :rateau: Leur Pu-er aussi, d'ailleurs...


----------



## jeanba3000 (5 Novembre 2005)

Héhéhé, le snobisme c'est aussi les passe-droits


----------



## alfred (5 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ça a l'air bien, ça. Mais c'est hors de prix. :rateau: Leur Pu-er aussi, d'ailleurs...



j'imagine que je puis aussi être qualifier de snob, puisque grand amateur de thé. 
une théière pour chaque sorte de thé, et du thé toute la journée. 
et prosélyte avec ça, poussant le vice à organiser des dégustations (la réaction de macmadam au lapsang souchong c'était après en avoir goûté chez moi).

pour l'instant je bois beaucoup de yunnan céleste (appelé thé noir en europe, thé rouge en chine) , du sencha fukuyu (thé vert), du white downy (un oolong), du pai mu tan (thé blanc), du gyokuro (thé vert), du qimen hao ya (thé noir) et toujours, malgré macmadam, du lapsang souchong et du genmaisha au boulot. 
niveau lecture, j'ai aimé "le livre du thé" d'okakura kakuzo, "le maître de thé" de yasushi inoué et "vie du thé, esprit du thé" de soshitsu sen.

je n'aime pas les thés parfumés, à part le genmaisha.
et je ne connais rien au thé indien. si vous pouviez me conseiller un bon darjeeling, je serais curieux d'essayer.


----------



## rezba (6 Novembre 2005)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> et je ne connais rien au thé indien. si vous pouviez me conseiller un bon darjeeling, je serais curieux d'essayer.



Margaret's Hope, c'est pas mal pour commencer.


----------



## alfred (6 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Margaret's Hope, c'est pas mal pour commencer.



merci.   je vais essayé de me trouver ça.


----------



## macelene (6 Novembre 2005)

Juste vous dire que je ne voulais blesser personne( n'est ce pas JeanBa3000... ) en disant à Rezba... "Que tu es snob"...c'était un clin d'½il...  amical.

Et sachez que j'ai un certain respect pour les personnes qui consoment ce breuvage... 
Je suis loin d'avoir cette culture, loin de savoir reconnaître un bon thé... encore loin de savoir l'apprécier. Sans doute n'ai pas eu encore quelqu'un pour m'y initier...

Mais je suis curieuse. Alors j'ai farfouillé le WEB... des km de mots... et essayer d'extraire juste une phrase... pour ne pas faire long, je n'ai pas les mots faciles devant un écran.




			
				Okakura Kakuzo a dit:
			
		

> Okakura Kakuzo, dans "Le Livre du Thé" (1906), exprime ainsi le sens profond du "Théisme" :
> 
> _"La Philosophie du Thé n'est pas du simple esthétisme dans l'acceptation habituelle du terme, car elle exprime conjointement avec l'éthique et la religion notre perception totale de l'homme et de la nature. C'est une hygiène de vie, car elle impose la propreté ; c'est une forme d'économie, car elle exprime le confort dans la simplicité plutôt que dans le compliqué ou le coûteux ; c'est une géométrie morale, puisqu'elle définit notre sens des proportions au regard de l'univers."_





Et j'espère que vous êtes tous dans cette voie là...


----------



## macelene (6 Novembre 2005)

Macgé ... des fois fait des bétises...


----------



## jeanba3000 (6 Novembre 2005)

T'inquiète pas trop, j'assume parfaitement mon personnage de snobinard


----------



## rezba (6 Novembre 2005)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> merci.   je vais essayé de me trouver ça.



Attention, selon les fournisseurs, les prix vont du simple au quadruple.


----------



## rezba (6 Novembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Et j'espère que vous êtes tous dans cette voie là...



J'avoue que je ne suis pas trop "cérémonies du thé". Je suis plus fasciné par la variété des goûts, d'une part, et la capacité qu'ont eu les chinois notamment à créer des thés "thérapeutiques", correspondants à certains états de santé, certains moments de la vie, etc.


----------



## alfred (6 Novembre 2005)

c'est beau le thé.


----------



## alfred (6 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'avoue que je ne suis pas trop "cérémonies du thé". Je suis plus fasciné par la variété des goûts, d'une part, et la capacité qu'ont eu les chinois notamment à créer des thés "thérapeutiques", correspondants à certains états de santé, certains moments de la vie, etc.



un des plus connus pour ses effets thérapeutiques est le pu ehr, un peu difficile d'approche, mais délicieux (je suis un grand fan). parfois vendu en galette, à l'ancienne.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Novembre 2005)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien peu et très discutable, les (dé)goûts et les couleurs...
> 
> À Rezba, le thé des Moines chez Palais des thés est sympa aussi, leur thé au gingembre plus doux que celui de Mariage.
> J'ai aussi quelques trouvailles de chez Betjeman & Barton dont ces bourgeons de thé vert.



Ca me rappelle le genre de discussions à la mord moi le vié, style : Vous êtes plutôt slip ou caleçon?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2005)

Ah ouais !! le thé des moines !!! Avec des vrais morceaux de moines dedans


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais !! le thé des moines !!! Avec des vrais morceaux de moines dedans



Pas pour moi merci, je suis athée...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Novembre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Pas pour moi merci, je suis athée...



Idem... Ou alors, les moines, il faudrait les torréfier très longtemps à petit feu, avant de les concasser...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2005)

C'est ça... même pour un trappiste ? Aucune compassion ? pfffff


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Novembre 2005)

Ben si y a des morceaux de moines dedans, ils sont au moins aussi à thé que vous, donc ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça... même pour un trappiste ? Aucune compassion ? pfffff



... Non... Les trapistes, non. Mais il faudra d'abord qu'ils renient leur foie


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Idem... Ou alors, les moines, il faudrait les torréfier très longtemps à petit feu, avant de les concasser...



Oui mais faut verifier  avant qu'il n'est pas diabétique le moine... je bois le thé ou le café non sucré moi...  :rateau:


----------



## golf (6 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ...renient leur foie


:mouais: 
Jeu de mots :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, la connotation de certines choses. Parler de thé, c'est invariablement s'exposer à une de ces étiquettes : snob, british, tafiole. Ce qui d'ailleurs est congruent dans un certain imaginaire gaulois.
> Rassure-toi, si j'ai des sachets de bon vieil english breakfast dans ma voiture, c'est essentiellement pour ne pas avoir à ingurgiter un bol de lipton yellow fadasse quand je vais à l'hôtel. Chez les amis, j'arrive à m'adapter. :love:
> Pourtant, un Lapsang Souchong avec des ½ufs au plat, du poisson fumé et autres délices nordiques du petit déjeuner, c'est pas mal...
> Quant aux thés blancs, ils peuvent être très décevants. Mais on en trouve à des prix beaucoup plus abordables.
> ...





on resume  tout ce blablablà :
on a compris ,  tu va te convertir en moine !!!!!


----------



## lumai (7 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Le goût ?




Ben oui justement... 
Pour moi, le café est tout particulièrement infect... :sick:

Pour ce qui est du thé, j'en bois pas mal...
Du parfumé orange cannelle de chez twinnings dont j'ai besoin pour me sortir des limbes le matin, un très grand bol brûlant. :sleep: (en général j'évite la manipulation du thé en vrac trop tôt dans la journée)
De l'Earl Grey ou du Grand Yunnan, le long de la journée (j'en suis à 3 mug là par exemple...)
Et puis en parfumé de temps en temps un mélange de chez Mariage, Marco Polo (aucune idée de ce qu'ils mettent dedans mais il est délicieux )


----------



## supermoquette (7 Novembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui justement...
> Pour moi, le café est tout particulièrement infect... :sick:


Ben c'est bien de celà qu'il était question, une question de gout, masqué sous une analyse chimique ... Moi je bois les deux, pas aux mêmes moments, mais certainement pas un café français (faut tester en italie pour piger la différence).


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mais certainement pas un café français



Ça existe, ça ? Et ils le vendent ?  :affraid: :affraid:

Personnellement, en dehors de mon mélange d'Arabica brésilien et de Naragotype du Vénézuela, point de salut !


----------



## rezba (7 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> on a compris ,  tu va te convertir en moine !!!!!



Impossible. J'ai claqué la porte de chez les copistes, et j'ai opté définitivement pour le séculier : opposition cardinale des genres :rateau:


----------



## alan.a (7 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ça existe, ça ? Et ils le vendent ?  :affraid: :affraid:
> 
> Personnellement, en dehors de mon mélange d'Arabica brésilien et de Naragotype du Vénézuela, point de salut !



Bien sûr que ça existe et que ça se vend. La France ne se limite pas à la métropôle 

Mes petits chouchous en ce moment, sont les Sencha supérieur (dont je ne me lasse pas de sa note iodé), un peu de Genmaicha, du Bancha Hojicha et du Rooibos pour faire remonter mon enfance à chaque gorgée.

Mais j'aime aussi bcp le café, en fait j'alterne en fonction de mes humeurs (et de mon stock de biscuit et de brioche) entre expresso (parfois ristretto), thé, cappuccinno con panna et chocolat chaud.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Novembre 2006)

Salut, 
Inspiré par une remarque sur le fil " dingues de café" il me vint l'idée matudinale d'ouvrir l'équivalent pour le *thé*

voilà c'est fait.

Amateurs de thé , c'est à vous


----------



## krystof (25 Novembre 2006)

J'avais eu l'id&#233;e d'ouvrir un fil sur les dingues de laxatifs, mais l&#224;, avec le th&#233;, &#231;a va faire un peu trop.


----------



## fable (25 Novembre 2006)

Moi j'aime que l'earl grey et le thé blanc

voila, c'était la maigre contribution de Fable


----------



## naas (25 Novembre 2006)

je suis compl&#233;tement accro au th&#233; vert, une copine chinoise m'en ram&#232;ne de son pays, c'est la region ou est n&#233; le tao&#239;sme qui est r&#233;put&#233; pour son th&#233; vert, j'en bois entre 3 et 6 par jours


----------



## pascalformac (25 Novembre 2006)

A propos de th&#233; vert
Eviter une erreur r&#233;pandue dans la pr&#233;paration de ce th&#233; d&#233;licat

*PAS* d'eau bouillante ( ca le crame)
mais attendre que la bouilloire refroidisse un peu

( valable aussi pour d'autres th&#233;s)


----------



## NED (25 Novembre 2006)

Moi j'aime bien le thé aussi mais le café c'est plus mieux...NA !


----------



## naas (25 Novembre 2006)

je crois me souvenir qu'il existe une maison du th&#233; &#224; paris


----------



## Nephou (25 Novembre 2006)

_Je me permets de déterrer, de remonter et de fusionner.

« et un fusion et extension et deux fusion » by Nephou
_


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Novembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> je suis complétement accro au thé vert, une copine chinoise m'en ramène de son pays, c'est la region ou est né le taoïsme qui est réputé pour son thé vert, j'en bois entre 3 et 6 par jours



J'ai le regret de te dire que ça te rend fort désagréable.


----------



## jeanba3000 (26 Novembre 2006)

En ce moment dans mes placards, en plus de ceux que j'ai cit&#233;s pr&#233;c&#233;demment : deux pu-ehr de 1992 de la Maison des trois th&#233;s, &#233;tonnants car assez diff&#233;rents l'un de l'autre, l'un rappelle la terre et l'autre &#233;voque plus les champs. En th&#233; vert quotidien, j'ai du sencha de base mais on ne s'en lasse pas. 

J'ai eu pour mon anniversaire du gyokuro de chez Tamayura. C'est le plus rare des th&#233;s japonais, il se d&#233;guste de mani&#232;re quasi rituelle dans des tasses minuscules, et la th&#233;i&#232;re est &#233;galement toute petite, on dirait une d&#238;nette pour les enfants... &#192; accompagner de wagashi, les petites p&#226;tisseries japonaises.

Comme le rappelle Pascalformac, le th&#233; ne se fait pas &#224; l'eau bouillante. Le th&#233; vert c'est effectivement avec une eau tout juste fr&#233;missante, le gyokuro c'est carr&#233;ment une eau ti&#233;die.


----------



## NED (26 Novembre 2006)

Moi j'aime bien le thé vert car c'est la couleur de mon sabre laser...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Novembre 2006)

Regarde mieux ton avatar, tu verra que point de vue couleur, il y a plus proche que ton sabre laser !


----------



## lumai (26 Novembre 2006)

jeanba3000 a dit:


> Comme le rappelle Pascalformac, le thé ne se fait pas à l'eau bouillante. Le thé vert c'est effectivement avec une eau tout juste frémissante, le gyokuro c'est carrément une eau tiédie.



Oui pour certains thés blancs, la chaleur recommandé est de 60 °C pour l'eau, avec une infusion d'au moins 10 min.

J'ai découvert le sencha très récemment, au salon du thé le mois dernier, à Paris. Et j'ai été conquise !


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Novembre 2006)

Raaaah le th&#233; :love: :love: :love:

Personnellement, j'aime faire du th&#233; &#224; la menthe  tr&#232;s rafra&#238;chissant, surtout bien bouillant par fortes temp&#233;ratures  (th&#233; dit "gunpowder", en infusion avec beaucoup de sucre d'un cot&#233;, de l'autre, &#233;bouillanter des feuilles de menthe fra&#238;che en faisant tourner l'eau dans le r&#233;cipient jusqu'&#224; l'obtention d'une bonne odeur de menthe :love: et m&#233;langer le tout ensemble  )...

Autrement, je ne dis jamais non &#224; une petite camomille &#224; la cuill&#232;re le soir pour bien dormir  J'aime lorsque le th&#233; infuse longtemps (plus d'ar&#244;mes) et surtout avec une pointe de miel...


----------



## lumai (26 Novembre 2006)

Pour le th&#233; &#224; la menthe, une petite astuce pour qu'il ne devienne pas trop fort si on le laisse longtemps infuser, et qui permet aussi de l'all&#233;ger en th&#233;ine : 
&#233;bouillanter les feuilles de th&#233; dans la th&#233;i&#232;re (celles en m&#233;tal sont pourvues d'un filtre qui permet cela) puis jeter la premi&#232;re infusion. Le tout trois fois. Les feuilles ont le temps de s'ouvrir, et la th&#233;ine part en partie. et le th&#233; ne deviendra pas amer s'il infuse trop longtemps.
Ensuite je rajoute les feuilles de menthe, le sucre par dessus et je verse l'eau bouillante. Puis je refais chauffer le tout jusqu'&#224; apparition d'une petite &#233;cume &#224; la surface.


----------



## philire (26 Novembre 2006)




----------



## naas (26 Novembre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> J'ai le regret de te dire que ça te rend fort désagréable.


venant de toi, je prends ça comme un compliment


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2006)

I Love You.


----------



## fable (26 Novembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Moi j'aime bien le thé aussi mais le café c'est plus mieux...NA !


Moi aussi, un noir bien fort sans sucre, une GRANDE tasse (2doses de senseo, je n'aime pas le senseo, je préfère le nescafé mais ma mère voulais un senseo pcq c'est plus beau   :rateau: )

Sinon le thé c'est bien meilleure pour le goût ! Mais la café c'est mieux pour bien démarré la journée/tenir éveiller le reste de la journée (biffer mention inutile)


----------



## NED (26 Novembre 2006)

Y parrait que le th&#233; &#231;a nique encore plus les dents que le caf&#233;?
Qu'en pensez vous?


----------



## lumai (26 Novembre 2006)

J'en ai parl&#233; &#224; ma dentiste qui a sembl&#233; dire que &#231;a ne faisait rien...


----------



## maousse (26 Novembre 2006)

Le café nique plus les dents, à cause de la cigarette qui va avec.
cqfd.


----------



## naas (26 Novembre 2006)

lumai a dit:


> ...
> ébouillanter les feuilles de thé dans la théière (celles en métal sont pourvues d'un filtre qui permet cela) puis jeter la première infusion. Le tout trois fois...


j'ai du mal à comprendre  1 fois ou trois fois ?


----------



## lumai (26 Novembre 2006)

lumai a dit:


> Le tout trois fois.



j'&#233;bouillante et je "rince" le th&#233; trois fois. Enfin c'est &#224; la fa&#231;on de F&#232;s.

edit :
bon reprenons : tu mets le th&#233; dans la th&#233;i&#232;re. tu rajoutes l'eau bouillante. tu laisses un peu, tu vides l'eau. tu remets de l'eau bouillante. tu laisses un peu, tu vides l'eau. tu reremets de l'eau bouillante. tu laisses un peu, tu vides l'eau. Trois lavages donc.
et apr&#232;s tu mets la menthe et le sucre, tu remplis &#224; nouveau d'eau bouillante et tu repasses un peu sur le feu.

Il faut une th&#233;i&#232;re en m&#233;tal (pour le rechauffage) et avec un filtre &#224; l'int&#233;rieur au niveau du bec pour pas perdre les feuilles. Mais &#231;a toutes les th&#233;i&#232;res type maghr&#233;bine en ont.


----------



## NED (27 Novembre 2006)

Ca à l'air bien compliqué a assimiler comme recette mais c'est du gâteau à côté de la cérémonie du thé au japon....


----------



## naas (27 Novembre 2006)

lumai a dit:


> j'ébouillante et je "rince" le thé trois fois. Enfin c'est à la façon de Fès.
> 
> edit :
> bon reprenons : tu mets le thé dans la théière. tu rajoutes l'eau bouillante. tu laisses un peu, tu vides l'eau. tu remets de l'eau bouillante. tu laisses un peu, tu vides l'eau. tu reremets de l'eau bouillante. tu laisses un peu, tu vides l'eau. Trois lavages donc.
> ...



né tout compris maintenant :love:


----------



## jeanba3000 (27 Novembre 2006)

Pourquoi ce  Ned ?

La plupart des c&#233;r&#233;monies du th&#233; sont... c&#233;r&#233;moniales, donc rigoureusement, psychorigidement serait-on tent&#233; de dire, ritualis&#233;es. Ce rituel a un sens, et l'application que l'on met dans son ex&#233;cution, jusqu'&#224; la parfaite ma&#238;trise, est l'expression du respect qu'on accorde &#224; sa signification. C'est en fait une communion entre ceux qui partagent la c&#233;r&#233;monie. C'est la m&#234;me chose qu'avec la pratique religieuse : pour l'adepte cela rev&#234;t la plus haute importance et m&#233;rite le plus grand respect des formes.

Apr&#232;s, vous avez int&#233;r&#234;t &#224; avoir de bons genoux bien souples...

La c&#233;r&#233;monie du th&#233; chinoise est pas mal aussi, dans le genre compliqu&#233;...


----------



## NED (27 Novembre 2006)

Hô ! mais je respecte, je respecte, jme moque pas !  
C'est hyper balaise la céremonie du thé, une vie suffit à peine a apprendre parfaitement ce rituel et arriver a une maïtrise parfaite. Ca se compare a de l'art martial avec tous ces codes et ces gestes précis.
J'en sais moi-même quelque chose en tant que maïtre Jedi !!!


----------



## Chang (4 Décembre 2006)

Pas accro au the, j'avoue l'avoir vraiment decouvert qu'en je suis venu en Chine. Une fois installe dans la province du Fujian, mon boulot faisait que j'allais tres regulierement visiter des usines. 

A chaque fois, apres la revue des produits, on s'installe autour d'une table ou on boit du the, dans de toutes petites tasses. 
C'est assez sympa comme facon de faire du biz ... 

Je me suis mis a acheter qq thes mais me demandez pas lesquels, je prenais les moins chers  De plus je n'ai aucune pretention a pouvoir differencier un bon the d'un the excellentissime. A mon avis c'est comme le vin, faut y passer du temps.

Il n'empeche que ce petit rituel de rincer la theiere, les petites tasses et puis de le boire doucement assis dans un fauteuil c'est assez confortable.

Ils ont parfois des tables entierement dediees a cela, en bois massif, avec des petites sculptures ... plus la boite est grosse plus la table est impressionante en general.

C'est marrant que vous parliez du cafe qui appelle la clope, car ici c'est le the qui appel la clope ... et vas-y que ca fait tourner les clopes, on les lance a celui qui est a l'autre bout de la table, tu as pas finit la 3eme qu'on t'en remet une dans la bouche ... bref heureusment que y'a le the pour pas se dessecher le palais ...

Dans quelques magasins aussi, quand tu attends que l'on te serve, on te fait assoir et l'on te sers du the ... 

Dans les restaurants, on sert le the pendant qu'on passe commande, les gens ne boivent pas d'eau, ou alors chaude. Pendant le repas si c pas de la biere ou de l'alcool de riz pour les courageux, c'est du the. C'est aussi la boisson ouvriere puisqu'elle est gratuite dans les petits bouiboui ou l'on mange pour trois francs six sous.

Tout ca pour dire que je prefere le cafe :rateau:  , dans une region ou la plupart d'entre cous serait heureux d'apres ce que j'ai pu lire


----------



## jeanba3000 (4 Décembre 2006)

La Chine est tr&#232;s fi&#232;re de se consid&#233;rer comme les d&#233;couvreurs du th&#233;, m&#234;me si c'est tout &#224; fait discutable, et ils consid&#232;rent m&#234;me que le th&#233; fait partie des valeurs fondamentales et du patrimoine de la nation. C'est bien la boisson principale, comme dans pas mal de pays d'Asie autour.

Et ces petites c&#233;r&#233;monies du th&#233; chinoises sont effectivement une mani&#232;re de sceller une n&#233;gociation. Le th&#233; &#233;tant la &#171; boisson d'union et d'&#233;galit&#233; &#187;, lorsqu'on le partage, c'est signe que tout le monde est d'accord... Un peu comme on peut faire p&#233;ter le champagne par ici ou se faire une bonne bouffe ;-)


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2006)

macelene a dit:


> Mais que tu es Snob tout de même...


Snobisme des buveurs de thé vs le café pour le peuple.
Et en plus, je ne prend plus le mien que bio et commerce équitable...
Quel bobo ce PonkHead !








(J'en connais un qui va fumer sur place s'il tombe sur ce post)


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Décembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> (J'en connais un qui va fumer sur place s'il tombe sur ce post)



Il fume du the ?   :mouais:

Ok, je sors :rateau:


----------



## NED (6 Décembre 2006)

Il faut faire attention en fin de journ&#233;e car on peut devenir tout moche comme un batracien quand on prend 
du Th&#233; -Tard !!
 
(rgardez ma tronche...)


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Décembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Il faut faire attention en fin de journée car on peut devenir tout moche comme un batracien quand on prend
> du Thé -Tard !!
> 
> (rgardez ma tronche...)



Je tiens à préciser que, bien que lui ayant récemment rendu visite, je n'ai pas piqué les identifiant et mot de passe de Ned


----------



## philire (9 Décembre 2006)

j'me planquerais pour boire du thé


----------



## Craquounette (10 Décembre 2006)

Aaahhhh le thé... J'ai découvert tout dernièrement un roïboos orange-girofle-canelle... Et depuis, je suis devenue monomaniaque 
Je trouve qu'il va très bien avec l'hiver qui arrive (enfin!!) Parfum, arômes... Tout pour plaire... Ce petit goût de girofle.... Mmmmm J'aime :love: 

Vous aimez les roïboos ?


----------



## pascalformac (10 Décembre 2006)

jeanba3000 a dit:


> J'ai eu pour mon anniversaire du gyokuro de chez Tamayura. C'est le plus rare des thés japonais, il se déguste de manière quasi rituelle dans des tasses minuscules, et la théière est également toute petite, on dirait une dînette pour les enfants...
> 
> Le thé vert c'est effectivement avec une eau tout juste frémissante, le gyokuro c'est carrément une eau tiédie.


Aaaah le gyokuro
Délicatissime thé vert ( de luxe , même au Japon)



jeanba3000 a dit:


> La plupart des cérémonies du thé sont... cérémoniales, donc rigoureusement, psychorigidement serait-on tenté de dire, ritualisées. Ce rituel a un sens, et l'application que l'on met dans son exécution, jusqu'à la parfaite maîtrise, est l'expression du respect qu'on accorde à sa signification. C'est en fait une communion entre ceux qui partagent la cérémonie. C'est la même chose qu'avec la pratique religieuse : pour l'adepte cela revêt la plus haute importance et mérite le plus grand respect des formes.



Cela peut  sembler , de l'exterieur , assez ennuyeux , voire carrément incompréhensible.
Mais en se familiarisant avec les codes du rituel on en apprécie la subtilité.
Et il ne s'agit pas tant de performance mais  plus affaire de geste "juste" au moment "juste".
Il y a d'alleurs des " voies du Thé" qu'on pourrait rapprocher de la notion occidentale de religion
On peut ainsi le voir comme un rituel proche d'une forme de méditation.

A propos  de cerémonie du thé japonaise
Pour ceux que ca interesse 
un roman , le Maître de Thé d' Inoué  écrivain japonais , qui fit un portrait romancé de Sôeki ( 1521  1591 ) alias Rikyü  Grand Maître de la voie du Thé. 

et  un excellent  film( de fiction )  
_ Mort dun Maître de Thé _ de Kumai Kei, avec Mifune Toshirô


----------



## rezba (11 Décembre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> Aaahhhh le thé... J'ai découvert tout dernièrement un roïboos orange-girofle-canelle... Et depuis, je suis devenue monomaniaque
> Je trouve qu'il va très bien avec l'hiver qui arrive (enfin!!) Parfum, arômes... Tout pour plaire... Ce petit goût de girofle.... Mmmmm J'aime :love:
> 
> Vous aimez les roïboos ?



Je les aime bien nature, pour accompagner un poisson. Les roiboos, les "thés rouges" du Sud de l'Afrique, ce ne sont pas des thés, mais d'autres sortes de plantes, sans théine, d'ailleurs. On les appellent "thés" pour mieux les vendre.
Ceci étant, ça peut être très bon.


----------



## naas (11 Décembre 2006)

Je bois une th&#233; chinois qu'une copine... chinoise ram&#232;ne de son pays, c'est dans la r&#233;gion ou le tao&#239;sme est n&#233;, au pied des montagnes, d'apr&#232;s elle, cette r&#233;gion est r&#233;put&#233;e pour le th&#233;.
Oui je sais c'est tr&#232;s vague comme description, mais je ma&#238;trise tr&#232;s difficilement les caract&#232;res chinois (au fait au japon ce sont es kangis, et en chine aussi ? )


----------



## Chang (11 Décembre 2006)

Sans pour autant etre certain de ce que j'avance, il me semble que les kangis sont les caracteres japonais propres a la langue japonaise seulement, le reste etant des caracteres chinois.

Ayant vecu qq mois avec un japonais, je me suis rendut compte que je pouvais lire pas mal de choses qu'il ecrivait, mais la prononciation est completement differente.

Les caracteres chinois ne sont que des ideogrammes, on ne leur donne pas de nom particulier.



> d'après elle, cette région est réputée pour le thé.




Sans vouloir faire le rabas joie, hein, ils sont tous d'origine d'une region fameuse pour le the ou n'importe quelle autre chose


----------



## NED (11 Décembre 2006)

Le vrai thé de daube :






Y'a que la boite qui est bien pour mettre des trucs dedans après....


----------



## naas (11 Décembre 2006)

Chang a dit:


> Sans vouloir faire le rabas joie, hein, ils sont tous d'origine d'une region fameuse pour le the ou n'importe quelle autre chose


oui il me semble aussi qu'elle y allait de sa fierté locale  
Il est cependant très bon


----------



## Patamach (11 Décembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Snobisme des buveurs de thé vs le café pour le peuple.



Tiens il me semblait que c'était pourtant l'inverse ... 
Dépend donc des regions du monde dans laquelle vous évoluez ...


----------



## pascalformac (11 Décembre 2006)

A ce propos faut arr&#234;ter avec ce clich&#233; "snobisme" associ&#233; au th&#233;

En terme purement &#233;conomique
la production mondiale , en poids , de caf&#233; est environ le double de celle de th&#233; , et cette derniere augmente

  production annuelle de th&#233;  au dessus de 3 Millions de tonnes; 3,2 en 2004

et avec 1 kilo de th&#233;  on pr&#233;pare plus de boisson qu'avec 1 kilo de caf&#233;


----------



## Craquounette (11 Décembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Je les aime bien nature, pour accompagner un poisson.



Tiens, je n'avoue ne jamais boire du thé pendant un repas (sauf pour la fondue  ). Mais pourquoi pas! A essayer!



rezba a dit:


> Les roiboos, les "thés rouges" du Sud de l'Afrique, ce ne sont pas des thés, mais d'autres sortes de plantes, sans théine, d'ailleurs.



C'est vrai que ce ne sont pas des thés, tout comme une tisane n'est pas un thé  Infusion serait peut-être mieux comme nom ? 

Dans quelques cafés, j'ai trouvé des roiboos à déguster froid : très rafraichissant! Un peu de roiboos et de jus d'orange frais mmmhhhh bien meilleur qu'un ice tea :love:


----------



## NED (11 Décembre 2006)

Quelqu'un a-t-il essayé le thé mélangé avec du café?
Parrait que c'est pas mal?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Décembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Quelqu'un a-t-il essayé le thé mélangé avec du café?
> Parrait que c'est pas mal?


Avec un peu de sel, c'est le top.


----------



## lumai (12 Décembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Quelqu'un a-t-il essayé le thé mélangé avec du café?
> Parrait que c'est pas mal?




Hérétique !!! :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: 
J'ose même pas imaginer le résultat ! 
Quelqu'un a tenté par hasard un matin particulièrement embué ou pris d'un élan d'empirisme ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Décembre 2006)

lumai a dit:


> Hérétique !!! :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:
> J'ose même pas imaginer le résultat !
> Quelqu'un a tenté par hasard un matin particulièrement embué ou pris d'un élan d'empirisme ?


Par flemme de me faire chauffer de l'eau, il m'est arriv&#233; de mettre une dose de tetley dans un senseo&#169;. 
C'est exactement le m&#234;me format. 


Et ben, c'&#233;tait d&#233;gueulasse.


----------



## pascalformac (12 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Par flemme de me faire chauffer de l'eau, il m'est arriv&#233; de mettre une dose de tetley dans un senseo&#169;.
> C'est exactement le m&#234;me format.
> Et ben, c'&#233;tait d&#233;gueulasse.


pas &#233;tonnant , c'est pas du tout  la m&#234;me facon de pr&#233;parer ou de developper les aromes.
Quand aromes il y a.
Par ailleurs  on peut pas faire de miracle avec des ingr&#233;dients de bas de gamme..  
( je parle du tetley ...., pas terrible comme th&#233;, comme le satan&#233; lipton yellow...)


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Décembre 2006)

Ah non, le tetley est bien meilleur que le lipton.


----------



## pascalformac (12 Décembre 2006)

ca n'en reste pas moins de l'entr&#233;e de gamme ( feuilles coup&#233;es menu menu menu, chose qui convient pour certains th&#233;s mais pas tous)


----------



## Grug (12 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ah non, le tetley est bien meilleur que le lipton.


il n'en est pas moins indigne d'un macuser :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Décembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> il n'en est pas moins indigne d'un macuser :rateau:


Snobinard.


----------



## NED (12 Décembre 2006)

Moi j'aime bien les 2 fils séparés pour égouter le sachet de thé de tetley !


----------



## rezba (12 Décembre 2006)

Moi aussi. Et j'aime le go&#251;t du breakfast tea anglais, m&#234;me industriel.

Les anglais, vous savez, ceux qui mettent du lait dans le th&#233;, pour enlever au th&#233; ses propri&#233;t&#233;s diur&#233;tiques, et s'emp&#234;cher de fixer le calcium du lait.


----------



## lumai (13 Décembre 2006)

Milieu de matin&#233;e : un mug de "th&#233; des rois mages". Un th&#233; noir avec des parfums d'orange, d'amande, de rose, de vanille et d'&#233;pices (surement un peu de cannelle). Un th&#233; de no&#235;l &#224; la fa&#231;on d'une maison russe.
Les mains au chaud autour du mug br&#251;lant, le nez dans les vapeurs parfum&#233;es... Un d&#233;lice ! :love:


----------



## philire (13 Décembre 2006)

alfred a dit:


> (...) une théière pour chaque sorte de thé (...)




Le* oolong* est délicieux très concentré...
Alors le mieux est d'utiliser un PETIT CONTENANT... une minuscule théière en terre ou une simple tasse et son couvercle de fortune. On remplit au tiers de thé, qui se déploie à l'infusion pour remplir la totalité du contenant, on peut faire une dizaine d'infusions... Si le thé est de qualité, je crois que même Patoch se fait dessus  :love:  
Partiellement fermentée, sa feuille doit être clairement de *2 couleurs bien distinctes.*
On jette la première infusion qui sert à rincer le thé, et les infusions sont très rapides, quelques secondes, surtout au début.


Le *thé vert*, je le bois en TASSE, une simple tasse avec un couvercle. Le couvercle aide aussi le souffle à repousser les feuilles et éviter d'en manger trop... Assez rapidement, les feuilles tombent au fond de la tasse et ne gênent plus, on peut faire 3 infusions succesives.
Le thé vert est bu ainsi à différents stades de l'infusion, et dès la première minute d'infusion. 
On peut boire à la tasse toutes les infusions (même le oolong), notamment quand on est seul, ou paresseux, mais surtout lorsque, comme le thé vert, la plante titille particulièrement le plaisir des yeux.


Les *autres thés* se préparent indifféremment dans n'importe quel ustensile, la bouilloire peut faire l'affaire, c'est-à-dire aussi bien une théière en fonte qu'une CASSEROLE.
... seule la terre garde les odeurs et est à éviter pour les infusions de tanaisie  communément appelée Herbe aux mites :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Décembre 2006)

_(...) une th&#233;i&#232;re pour chaque sorte de th&#233; (...)_

J'ai une theiere en terre cuite pour tout ce qui est the non conditione et "oriental" (the vert, noir, jasmin etc, ...). Une autre pour les petits sachets, en porcelaine. Et une theiere/cafetiere Boch (ancien modele assez populaire en Belgique - comme celle de ma grand-mere :love: ) pour les occasions  
C'est agreable de pouvoir jouer avec cela, tout comme pour les mugs/tasses  surtout selon les humeurs


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Décembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> _(...) une théière pour chaque sorte de thé (...)_
> 
> Une autre pour les petits sachets, en porcelaine.



Ils font du thé dans des sachets en porcelaine ?  :affraid:


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Décembre 2006)

Bah, la th&#233;i&#232;re va, bobo


----------



## pascalformac (13 Décembre 2006)

philire a dit:


> une simple tasse avec un couvercle. Le couvercle aide aussi le souffle à repousser les feuilles et éviter d'en manger trop..


Je signale que pour  certains  thés , les feuilles se mangent après infusion
Par exemple le Genmaicha ( thé vert plus riz brun torrefié plus mais soufflé)


----------

